# Super Fast Tiny Spider (ID)



## Godzirra (May 14, 2009)

It was in my kitchen, i saw it in the corner of my eye. I grabbed a wine glass and tried to cup it, but it was so crazy fast. I mean fast...........holy crap creepy movement fast.
It even jumped a good 10inches or so. Then just before it tried to escape into my drain, i was able to cup it.


----------



## jynxxxedangel (May 14, 2009)

Yellow sac spider (Cheiracanthium sp.) , I'm pretty sure.

These little bastages are notorious biters.


----------



## Moltar (May 14, 2009)

Wow, cool looking little guy. Don't they have somewhat powerful venom?


----------



## jsloan (May 14, 2009)

Clubionidae of some kind, perhaps, as in _Clubiona sp._?  So many of these spiders look alike ...  I don't think it's _Cheiracanthium sp_ (Miturgidae), though.  Legs don't look right to me.


----------



## TheDarkInfinity (May 15, 2009)

I am going to go with, Clubiona stagnatilis. Only because the pedipalps look more like the Clubiona stagnatilis then Cheiracanthium sp. But they do look very close.


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (May 15, 2009)

I agree with jsloan (again^^): Clubonidae, most likely a Clubonia sp.

As you can see from the first picture the specimen is not adult, and therefore impossible to ID to species level!


----------



## jsloan (May 15, 2009)

TheDarkInfinity said:


> I am going to go with, Clubiona stagnatilis. Only because the pedipalps look more like the Clubiona stagnatilis then Cheiracanthium sp. But they do look very close.


I'd need to see a lot more detail of the palps before coming up with a species ID.  What features are you looking at?

Anyway, according to both The Nearctic Spider Database and Platnick, _Clubiona stagnatilis_ is not found in North America.  It's a Palearctic species.

http://www.canadianarachnology.org/data/spiders/24778


----------



## TheDarkInfinity (May 15, 2009)

Actually I didn't even look at the range for the species...lol. I was basing my thoughts on the palps, size, and the coloration of the spider. The palps on the Cheiracanthium are continually narrow at the distal end. The palps on the Clubiona get thicker at the distal end.  For the species I was truthfully just looking at the color. So species wise probably not c. stagnatilis.

http://www.naturefg.com/images/c-animals/cheiracanthium-punctorium.jpg
http://bugguide.net/node/view/248842/bgimage
http://bugguide.net/node/view/248841/bgimage


----------



## The Snark (May 16, 2009)

When requesting the identity of an animal it is helpful to provide the location. Also try to take into account if it might be an imported transient.

In the case of this spider it may be so young it hasn't yet developed normal adult attributes and extremely difficult to identify. Many species of arachs when young have a built in 'fright and flight' and run much faster than an adult would.


----------



## Hamburglar (May 17, 2009)

I found a spider like this one in my house a couple nights ago.  It appeared to be a mature male to me.  I live in north eastern Oklahoma.  Could it possibly be the same?


----------



## edesign (May 18, 2009)

etown_411 said:


> Wow, cool looking little guy. Don't they have somewhat powerful venom?


Yes, yellow sac spider bites are often confused with brown recluse bites as some people have severe reactions to the venom and are also much more common than the recluse.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 18, 2009)

i still want someone to send me 50 yellow sacs so i can have all 50 bite me, if need be, to try to provoke an interesting response

i just don't think they are all that big of a deal venom wise


----------



## edesign (May 18, 2009)

From what I have read they aren't to most people but as with recluses some people react quite badly to them *shrugs* Their bites are much more common though which is why there are more reports about their venom being "strong". Most people will just develop the typical red spot with localized itching.


----------



## jsloan (May 18, 2009)

I've been dpoing some more checking.  First, I'm sure the spider in this thread is not a yellow sac spider.   There is a tapetum in the PME of this spider (gives them that silverish, mirrored look) which I don't think the sac spider has.  Also, given that the AME appear to be larger than the ALE, and looking at the spinnerets, I wouldn't rule out Gnaphosidae at this point.  A better picture of the eyes and spinnerets would help.


----------



## pandinus (May 19, 2009)

edesign said:


> Yes, yellow sac spider bites are often confused with brown recluse bites as some people have severe reactions to the venom and are also much more common than the recluse.


that may be a matter of range because i have yet to see a sac spider in the flesh, but most houses in my area are swarming with recluses. i run into 10 a day minimum during the summer in my basement



John


----------



## edesign (May 19, 2009)

You're probably right...I had read a medical article of sorts about yellow sac spider bites vs recluse bites in NY (I think it was NY) and it said that yellow sacs were very prevalent in many households but most people were unaware of the potential problems from a bite and thus many medical facilities often blamed a recluse for what was probably a bad sac spider (hobo spider) bite. That was a few years ago, doubt I could find it again without some serious digging.


----------



## jsloan (May 19, 2009)

edesign said:


> many medical facilities often blamed a recluse for what was probably a bad sac spider (hobo spider) bite.


A "sac spider" and "hobo spider" are different spiders.


----------



## edesign (May 19, 2009)

Thanks JSloan, you are right...but yellow sac spider bite are pretty common. Sorry if I confused anyone else!

Yellow Sac Spider info sheet from the Utah State University Extension:
http://extension.usu.edu/files/publications/factsheet/yellow-sac-spiders08.pdf

Not as significant as the hobo spider's venom but can be a bit worse than most spider bites.


----------



## Godzirra (May 23, 2009)

You know when making this topic i thought i did mention where i was.
I live in West Virginia, Greenbrier to be more precise.

Today i found another one when getting out of the shower - i shook my clothing and there fell one, it was slow and obviously injured.

I'll take a picture of it.


----------



## Godzirra (May 23, 2009)

like one user suggested, after looking through google images, it definitely is a Clubionidae sp.

these are shots of the first spider, the new shots of another clubionidae i can't upload right now


----------



## ZergFront (May 23, 2009)

*Sac Spiders*

About %60 of the spiders I find at home are sac spiders. Even first to Daddy long legs. I often find them while looking for jumping spider nests in dry leaves or in shrubs. During the night, I get bitten by these or house spiders.


----------

